# Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surrey)



## a1Matt (26 Aug 2010)

So the thread title says it all, meeting up at Living Waters on Sat 4th Sep at 11am.
We will then get some grub after (most likely from the nearby Harvester).


Living Waters: http://www.livingwatersonline.co.uk/ (check out the plant lists!)

Living Waters
28 Beddington Lane
Croydon, Surrey
CR0 4TB 

Tel: 020 8680 3533

We did a similar meetup back in Feb this year, and the LW pics from that thread should give you an idea of how they are really geared up to the planted tank enthusiast: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=9723&start=80#p106758


----------



## a1Matt (26 Aug 2010)

*Re: Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surr*

Please add your name to the attendees list if you are coming.

Attendees:
a1matt


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (26 Aug 2010)

*Re: Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surr*

Aw this would've been good but I'm going to a bbq reunion with loads of uni mates. Have fun!


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Aug 2010)

*Re: Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surr*

Sadly i'm working


----------



## mlgt (26 Aug 2010)

*Re: Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surr*

I will be doing my water change


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Aug 2010)

*Re: Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surr*

Working also! have fun guys!


----------



## a1Matt (31 Aug 2010)

*Re: Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surr*

*Attendees*

a1matt
ceejay
mlgt
nayr88
frothhelmet

I am not making up names (honest!   ) all the above members have confirmed with me they are coming this Sat (either via pm or lfkc.co.uk).

Anyone else?


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Sep 2010)

*Re: Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surr*

Have fun tomorrow folks!


----------



## a1Matt (3 Sep 2010)

*Re: Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surr*

Cheers Dan 

Wherever I go in the world I try to pop into any LFS I come across and so far Living Waters is my favourite one! So I always look forward to a visit there.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Sep 2010)

*Re: Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surr*

Shame this is not happening a week later! Work has to come first this time! take some photos of the moss tank, wanna see how its doing


----------



## a1Matt (3 Sep 2010)

*Re: Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surr*

Sorry Paulo, the wheels were already set in motion before you suggested a week later.
I will be sure to take pics of the moss tank 
Fingers crossed Rik will bring his new camera too...


----------



## mlgt (3 Sep 2010)

*Re: Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surr*

Will do. I will charge my battery this time LOL!


----------



## CeeJay (4 Sep 2010)

*Re: Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surr*

Hi all

Another nice day chatting all things plants and tanks, swapping goodies and stuffing our faces   .
Too many of my pics had bad reflections but here are a few.














And finally the mighty moss tank. 
It has to be seen to be believed   





And Darren reckons this has been a bit neglected recently


----------



## ghostsword (4 Sep 2010)

*Re: Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surr*

I for sure need to visit Darren to buy some of those thread fin rainbows... I wonder if they are jumpers, as my tank is "cabriolet" ..


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Sep 2010)

*Re: Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surr*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> I for sure need to visit Darren to buy some of those thread fin rainbows... I wonder if they are jumpers, as my tank is "cabriolet" ..


They are not jumpers and the ones I got from Darren are some of the best I have seen! Specially love the blue tails!

That moss tank just keeps getting better!


----------



## a1Matt (4 Sep 2010)

*Re: Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surr*

I had a gander at the threadfins they looked lovely.
The first couple of visits I never really noticed the fish at LW as I was like a kid in a sweetshop with all the plants.  When you look closer there are some gems hidden in there.  Had altums in their today, and I only spotted them just before we left  Did anyone get any pics of them?

Nice pics Chris   
Good to see some of the LW tanks that did not get snapped the last couple of visits.

I got some nice bits today, plantwise including laganendra thwaitessi and polygonum sp. "sau paulo"  8) 

In summary... it was another nice meet today, the time flew by as always  
Harvester was not as good as before, so I vote for Toby Carvery for lunch next time


----------



## ghostsword (4 Sep 2010)

*Re: Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surr*

I am looking for Tenellus and some swamp plants, not to mention the rainbows, so I may have to give Darren a visit, his shop is total dream, but even better that he actually knows what he is talking about.  it makes all the difference..


----------



## mlgt (5 Sep 2010)

*Re: Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surr*

More pics on the LFKC forum.

http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=1042.msg11259#new


----------



## dw1305 (5 Sep 2010)

*Re: Living Waters  - Threadfin Rainbows*

Hi all,
Like the photo of the moss tank. Did they have any female Threadfin rainbows? I'm still struglling to find some. Aquajardin (S. of Gloucester) had some a couple of months ago, but I failed to buy them whilst I was there.
cheers Darrel


----------



## a1Matt (5 Sep 2010)

*Re: Sat 4th Sep 11am-Meetup at Living Waters then lunch(Surr*

I did not look close enough to see if they had females, but I expect they did.
The reason I say that is that on previous visits there was a mix of male and females.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Sep 2010)

*Re: Living Waters  - Threadfin Rainbows*



			
				dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Like the photo of the moss tank. Did they have any female Threadfin rainbows? I'm still struglling to find some. Aquajardin (S. of Gloucester) had some a couple of months ago, but I failed to buy them whilst I was there.
> cheers Darrel


From the photos they look all male!! I managed to get 10 of each when I purchased mine


----------

